# New Fish Club Event Calendar



## mbarnett (Dec 17, 2003)

If you are a member of a local fish club, you can post your club events in Fish Link Central's new calendar. You can post your monthly meetings, auctions, shows, workshops or conventions.

Go to http://www.fishlinkcentral.com/ and click events.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

That's a very cool idea and a good way to find events in your area. 

Thanks for the link!


----------

